# Chuck Flynn commits to Dartmouth



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Chuck Flynn commits to Dartmouth*

TheInsiders.com profile.
http://scout.theinsiders.com/a.z?s=75&p=8&c=1&nid=1006289

_6-6 small forward Chuck Flynn of Indianapolis (IN) Cathedral is one of the top student-athletes in the Midwest. He attended the Nike All-American camp and played for the Indy Hornets AAU program. Flynn led Cathedral to a 17-5 mark last season, losing to Lawrence North in the sectionals. He averaged 17 points and eight rebounds per game. Flynn played in 2003 Indiana Junior All-Star Game._

Rivals.com profile.
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?Sport=2&pr_key=21445

CollegeSports.com profile.
http://interact.fansonly.com/recruiting/pros_card.cfm?recruit_id=748&sport=basketball&dbyear=03


Chuck Flynn:


----------

